# Invert Deaths



## mfcphil (21 Apr 2010)

I am kind of puzzled as to what it is I am doing wrong....I have bought 3 nerite snails at a time on three occasions now...they seem to be ok and then after a week or so they die, my latest 3 lasted a little longer this time but it looks like I'm down to my last one.

Could it be too much co2? 
Although my drop checker is a nice lime green....

I was dropping a algae wafer in once or twice a week to ensure they were getting enoungh to eat, although the chinese algae eaters ate a lot of that!

Got some Tiger shrimp that also seemed to be doing well, but I have not seen them for a couple of weeks now.

Other Fish in the tank...10 harlequin's, 4 black Neons, 2 gold rams, 2 Otto's


----------



## Ajm200 (21 Apr 2010)

All inverts are really sensitive to ammonia and nitrite.  I know people on here have ditched the test kits but it is worth considering.

How big are the rams.  Could they be nipping at them?

The ottos, shrimp and snails will all be competing for food to some extent.  Depending on the size and age of the tank maybe there isn't enough food to go round.  The first few attempts I had at keeping nerites failed.  The tank was about 5 months old so I put it down to either lack of algae (they never bothered with wafers much) or mini cycles.  Got some more when my tank was a year old.  They disappeared.  Thought I lost them but they turned up in the box filter when I tore the tank down a year later.  Guess I had too many and there wasn't enough for them to eat on the glass.

Depending on the age of the tank maybe leave it a few weeks and try again.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Apr 2010)

Not a good week for inverts! I just lost all of my CRS! a1Matt lost most of his also! what a week!


----------



## frothhelmet (21 Apr 2010)

From the stocking of your tank I can see that it is small. If your Ph is above 6.5 and your Kh is above 5 you can be almost certain that your nerites are starving to death. Nerites will NOT eat any prepared foods deliberately no matter how hungry they are. They behave like robots, pushing potential grub aside while they scour hard surfaces for algae and algae only. If your tank is 'clean' and largely devoid of algae I would suggest either 1. giving up on nerites or buying fewer at a time, 2. trying to grow more algae with more lights less ferts etc, 3.getting a bigger tank, or 4. putting some rocks/clay pot pieces in a tub outside in full sun with garden ferts to grow algae on them and then transfer the algaefied bits to the tank for a cleaning.

Otherwise they will keep on dying I am afraid...

P.S. I would recommend no more than 1 nerite / 40 liters if you are worried about lack of food (without other competing hard surface algae eaters that is).

Cheers


----------



## mfcphil (21 Apr 2010)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> From the stocking of your tank I can see that it is small. If your Ph is above 6.5 and your Kh is above 5 you can be almost certain that your nerites are starving to death. Nerites will NOT eat any prepared foods deliberately no matter how hungry they are. They behave like robots, pushing potential grub aside while they scour hard surfaces for algae and algae only. If your tank is 'clean' and largely devoid of algae I would suggest either 1. giving up on nerites or buying fewer at a time, 2. trying to grow more algae with more lights less ferts etc, 3.getting a bigger tank, or 4. putting some rocks/clay pot pieces in a tub outside in full sun with garden ferts to grow algae on them and then transfer the algaefied bits to the tank for a cleaning.
> 
> Otherwise they will keep on dying I am afraid...
> 
> ...




Tank is 4ft 240L


----------



## frothhelmet (22 Apr 2010)

Well McPhil, you certainly do stock low for 240l! As to why your nerites are dying you still haven't told us your water parameters. Nerites will head to the surface and stop moving when the CO2 is high/ water is acid. Also, what kind of nerites are you keeping? Perhaps the ones you have are more marine.


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2010)

Water

Cl2 =0
PH between 6.4 and 6.8
KH =0
GH between 8d and 16d
NO2 =0
NO3 =25

Ferts:
Potassium Nitrate & Potassium Phosphate (SAME BOTTLE)
Potassium Nitrate 39g to 500ml for the solution
Potassium Phosphate 30g to 500ml for the solution

dosage = 50ml 3 times per week

Trace
18g to 500ml for the solution

dosage = 50ml 3 times per week.


50% water chage every Sunday


----------



## frothhelmet (22 Apr 2010)

One thing that screams out to me as a potential problem is that your Kh is 0. Your other parameters don't appear problematic and 50% weekly WC's will reset toxic levels of anything. I would add some crushed coral shell to the tank, or if you are using RO for WC's start using some tap-water and aim to get your Kh to at least 3. This will likely help...nerites are fickle buggers though...


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2010)

scratch that....

KH= between 0 and 3 not at great deal of difference in the green colour on the tester


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2010)

Anyone suggest any Algae eating snails, that would not take over the tank and are easier to look after.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Apr 2010)

Hey Phil,
             I've got a great idea. How 'bout just don't get algae? Then you don't need to buy special vermin for your tank...  

Cheers,


----------



## mfcphil (22 Apr 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hey Phil,
> I've got a great idea. How 'bout just don't get algae? Then you don't need to buy special vermin for your tank...
> 
> Cheers,




That's just a fantastic idea!!


----------

